# Paint colors for Dark Wood Flooring + Chair Rail



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most major paint companys web sites have an area where you can down load a picture of your home and change the colors on screen.


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

The colors on the wall what I will be using. I was curious if a dark floor (walnut color) would go well with these colors, or if it would look strange to have light/medium/dark colors all in one room?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, unless doing wainscoting or something that has its own substance and weight to it by natural of the material, you generally want to paint the wall under chair rail darker than the wall above it---as you have done. The heavier color gives the sense of some substance and foundation to support the upper walls visually. 

If you paint the bottom section lighter than the top it can make the room look off and even uncomfortable because the lighter section does not appear to have the "weight" to hold the darker color above it. 

Are you using the gray monochrome scheme in all rooms? Nothing against it and have certainly done many galleries with gray walls---warmer ones though. I just think you may tire of so much gray depending on how large the house. 

Be somewhat careful about using a stark white for your trim. Nothing carved in stone says ceilings have to be white either. Using something just off white can add a lot of depth and not look so start as with plain white. And white, white, in theory, should lack any color. You might want to pick up just a drop or two per gallon of whatever flooring color you pick. 

With the flooring be careful you do not go too dark. Even with paint, it is usually a good idea to pick the swatch one step lighter than what you think you want. Really dark floors will absorb a lot of light. 

How about a deep charcoal bamboo or even slate rather than a wood color?

http://www.duro-design.com/index.cfm/bamboo-flooring-colors/


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply sdsester


The picture doesn't represent the true colors well. The top color is actually called "Vanilla Cream" and the lower is a darker shade of that. They are actually in the brown region. We're not doing all the rooms these colors, especially after seeing them on the wall. Bathrooms & the kitchen will be something different (TBD). Otherwise thanks for the tips on the paint & ceiling colors, makes perfect sense.

I love the Bamboo pictures you linked, especially the color. In fact that color is a good representation of my "dark". However we were thinking engineered wood instead of Bamboo because of the pricing. I'd like to look back into that though because bamboo is sharp looking.


----------



## john23 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am agree with sdsester here. Dark color should not be there. There should be light colors in the room which is also good for peace of mind. On the other hand dark colors ache in the eyes.

http://www.beresfordfinehomes.com


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you suggesting only to change the lower color, or avoid dark floors as well?



john23 said:


> I am agree with sdsester here. Dark color should not be there. There should be light colors in the room which is also good for peace of mind. On the other hand dark colors ache in the eyes.
> 
> http://www.beresfordfinehomes.com


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a darker color under the chair rail is fine and is the way it is most often done. Just don't go too dark on the flooring unless you can compensate with lighting. Personally I would do the ceilings in something other than white.


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got it. Thanks for your help



sdsester said:


> I think a darker color under the chair rail is fine and is the way it is most often done. Just don't go too dark on the flooring unless you can compensate with lighting. Personally I would do the ceilings in something other than white.


----------

